
Introduction to Directed Self-Assembly (video, 2013) - ciot1CDM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dp6EFyROT4
======
jcr
You might also enjoy the following SPIE 2016 writeup that mentions DSA:

[http://www.lithoguru.com/scientist/conferences/spie_diary_20...](http://www.lithoguru.com/scientist/conferences/spie_diary_2016.html)

